# PERC mixed mode



## eincello (Nov 14, 2012)

Recently got hold of a Poweredge 2800, and I've got the OS installed on two drives mirrored drives. I'm hoping to setup some ZFS storage space on the remaining 8 drives. The BIOS is set to RAID mode on the first channel where the two OS drives are connected, and SCSI mode on the second channel. However, the drives on that channel are not showing up as da[0-7], nor as amr[1-8]. Does the amr(4) driver not support mixed mode this way?

dmesg(8):

```
amr0: <LSILogic MegaRAID 1.53> mem 0xfa0f0000-0xfa0fffff,0xfe9c0000-0xfe9fffff irq 46 at device 14.0 on pci2
amr0: delete logical drives supported by controller
amr0: <LSILogic PERC 4e/Di> Firmware 522D, BIOS H430, 256MB RAM
```

pciconf(8):

```
amr0@pci0:2:14:0:       class=0x010400 card=0x016e1028 chip=0x00131028 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Dell'
    device     = 'PowerEdge Expandable RAID controller 4'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```


----------



## eincello (Nov 15, 2012)

To clarify, I'm trying to use Channel A in RAID mode, and Channel B in SCSI mode.  Just want to find out if the driver supports this, it doesn't appear so and the man page doesn't mention it.


----------

